# Praying the Gospel with your children



## moselle (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd love to hear how one might go about incorporating the message of the Gospel when praying with your children - particularly little ones - during family devotions, times of discipline, etc.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 18, 2010)

I am hearing my little guys mimic us in praying the scriptures -- in other words, thanking God, or asking his forgiveness, or praising him, etc. based upon the themes of the passage we just read together. It's not likely that kids will learn to pray in a way that's different than what their parents do ....


----------

